# Cd changer?



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if I can use a cd changer from a 99.5 A4 in my 01 A6? There is one for sale and the dealer just tells me that they are different part numbers, but they have no idea if the connectors are the same.


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

As long as the CD changer has the 13-pin round connector, you are fine.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (BostonDriver)*

Thanks, I will check with the seller. 
Now, next noob question. I assumed I would find a cable back where the changer goes, in the slot in the back of the Avant. No such luck. I assume it should be there some wheres. Any one know where I should look for it?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

They didn't fit a cable if the car didn't have a changer







You have to buy it from the dealer.
I did have a part number, but I can't find it now. I guess any 13-pin cable would probably work though. Kenwood use the same connector so that might be an option.
Mikki x
Edit - they didn't fit the cable if the car has the Symphony II wth the in-dash changer, which I think the 2001> had as standard?


_Modified by MikkiJayne at 12:59 PM 7-19-2008_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

Gotcha. I was expecting it to be like VW and have all the wiring there so the dealer could add things easily. On a side note, I just have Symphony I, as far as I can tell. Does the II state that on the unit, or do they all just say Symphony?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

Sorry I meant Symphony anything. I think they both have the changer don't they? But, the II also can do phone integration I think.
Very confusing


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

A6 in 2001 was pre-wired for the CD changer, but the cable is tucked away very neatly. You need to ope up the cubby on the driver side rear, and look up into the cavity over the rear wheel well. Look for a foam-wrapped wire that is zip-tied to the fender supports, and that should be the 13-pin conector for the CD changer. My 2001 2.7T was pre-wired for the CD changer, as was my 2002 4.2. Audi removed the pre-wiring for the CD changer in 2003. FYI - It might be also mounted to the bracket that holds your tool tray.


_Modified by BostonDriver at 11:20 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (BostonDriver)*

Thanks for the info Boston. I will have to search for it when I have some time this weekend. I still have not heard back from the seller if it is a 13 pin connector or not, but at least I know what to look for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

Ooh yeah thanks Boston http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I read what I posted on an Audio forum somewhere and asked the dealer who confirmed it. I guess they wanted $200 to fish the cable out and claim they fitted it!








I'll have a look for mine too


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Cd changer? (Snowhere)*

If you want you can buy mine. i don't ever use it. I had the I-pod put in, in place of the changer, so it's not even pluged in anymore.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Cd changer? (cd1121)*

IM sent
Glenn


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Cd changer? (Snowhere)*

I finally looked for the connector and it was there, just not a thirteen pin, but a 25 pin connector. It looks like 18 pins +- are active. 








Any one else have this connector?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Cd changer? (Snowhere)*

Ooh thats wierd. Looks like an old printer connector!


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cd changer? (MikkiJayne)*

i dont remember anything like that when i took out my changer, is that for the nav or old school phone? i remember a simple round plug design. i'll go check..


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Cd changer? (ironmule)*

It does look odd with that coaxial like cable. I will have to investigate more to see if there is any thing else hiding back there. This cable was wrapped in foam and zip tied to the tool bracket, just as Boston described. I did not see any other cable in the area, but this one was hidden pretty well. All I saw was the butt end of a factory zip tie pressed through the bracket to tell me that something was behind it.


_Modified by Snowhere at 9:52 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Cd changer? (Snowhere)*

I had a good look today and there's nothing at all in mine








Looks like they didn't pre-wire UK cars.


_Modified by MikkiJayne at 10:25 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

That DB25 connector is for the factory analog phone setup. Do you have a little phone icon and a R/T button on your steering wheel? I think that one is typically found in the upper right of the cubby, closer to the tail light. The CD-changer cable is usually found on the other side, closer to the rear wheel well and the rear passenger door.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (BostonDriver)*

I do not have any icons on the wheel besides the horn icons, so the phone cable is just preinstalled from the factory. 
You are still talking about finding the cd changer cable in the same drivers side cubby, right? Because I assume the slot below the tool box is where the changer goes.








Edit: Nevermind, I found it just loose near the taillights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Snowhere at 8:34 AM 8-2-2008_


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

wOOOOt! Congrats on finding it!


----------

